# Introduced my Rats might as well the rest of the zoo!



## Huly (Mar 24, 2015)

The Rats (for those that did not see other posts)
Greta & Fawn


The pups-
BG & Sonny

Gibbs

All of them with my Sadie Girl I lost this Jan at the age of 17


The Cats-
Huly


Nala



66 Gallon Salt Water Reef Tank


In the process of building a 250 Gallon Reef Tank Upgrade


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice tank! (and other pets too). I used to be really into fish, but only ever kept fw. I did fw species (shell-dwelling cichlids), and high light planted setups. I just don't have the time or $$ for it anymore lol. Good luck with the big tank.. I hope you have a nice level spot to put it.


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

Nala is gorgous kitty! Love all your pets~


----------



## Huly (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you! The tank is going in our basement. We had a flood last year due to a faulty sump pump so we moved a wall to put in the tank  Nala is 18 or 19 now. She is my sassy pants lol.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Oooo... Sorry about your flood. i'm sure that was fun to come home to. The worst water issue I ever had was when my 10gl tank in my college dorm sprouted a leak and I got about 5 gallons on the floor. :/


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh my gosh your Bassets! So gorgeous, and so sorry about Sadie.


----------



## Huly (Mar 24, 2015)

Yeah the flood was a mess! A brand new sump pump failed and I lost most dry wall (a foot or more around the room) flooring etc. Thankfully I was lazy and didn't put up all the Christmas décor so the extra gift wrap and gift boxes took most of the water LOL. But I guess it turned out well as it looks amazing all fixed and we got to move a wall for the new tank. 

Thanks! I miss Sadie very much! 17 years of being a thorn in my side LOL. She was my wild child. Completely ADHD, happy funny girl. Even at 16 it would take me 20 minutes to catch her to clean her ears or trim her nails LOL. 

Gibbs is the complete opposite! As lazy as can be. If you try to take him for a walk you might make it three houses away as he looks at you as to say Mom we have a car. LOL Now if it is a dog event or dog park he is ready to roll.


----------

